# [SOLVED] No VGA signal/signal to monitor...



## Tapdance (Nov 5, 2011)

1) Hope this is the right forum for this question. If not, my appologies, and hopefully a mod can either move this thread to the right place, or at least direct me there.

2) I have a problem. I have a computer where I've changed the Motherboard, CPU, and RAM, and have upgraded from Windows XP to Windows 7. 
After finally getting the various pieces fitted together I powered up without any problem and upgraded to Windows 7. Lacking the time at that point to reinstall the various old programs, which didn't survive the upgrade from XP to 7, I shut down the computer and left it alone until yesterday (a couple of months later...life got in the way...). Now, when powering up the computer I have absolutely NO signal to the monitor whatsoever. No startup screen, no BIOs message, nothing but a black screen and a message that I have no signal. 

So far I've checked that the cabels are properly connected and that the graphics card is slotted in properly. I've tried three different monitors, incl. both two analog variants (Neovo type + 1 more) and a digital one (Samsung type). One of these monitors are being used on a daily basis without any problem, so I KNOW that this monitor at least isn't the problem. 

I've tried starting up the computer with both the Windows 7 disk and the driver disk for the samsung monitor in it. No change. Still a blank screen and no signal. 

The last time the computer was turned on there was no problem. Motherboard, RAM, and CPU are new enough that I can't imagine that they could have broken down spontaneously, and the computer has been standing untouched in the same place since it was turned on the last time, so it shouldn't be a question of having broken neither graphics card or motherboard due to unfortunate handling. 

I'm in no way a computer wiz, and at this point I quite simply have absolutely NO idea whatsoever about what to do about this. Returning the hardware parts to the point of sales is not an option. Additionally I also run a startup business, so money right now is very tight, meaning that sending it for repair shop at 100+USD/hour isn't an option either. 

Motherboard's a ASUS P5QL-VM EPU, and pls. don't ask me about the rest. I can neither remember nor locate the info on the hardware itself at this point (at least not without taking the entire computer appart again, which I'm not all that hooked on doing if not absolutely necessary).

Anyone have any idea about what the problem here might be? Let alone what to do about it?


/Tapdance


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

*Re: No VGA signal/signal to monitor...*

Well the symptoms do point to it being a failed graphics card - that possibility has to be investigated and/or eliminated before looking elsewhere. Strange as it may seem, hardware can fail even when it hasn't been used or abused. Rare but not impossible.

One other possibility, if not the card, is that the signal cable itself may be faulty so I would try a different one.


----------



## Tapdance (Nov 5, 2011)

*Re: No VGA signal/signal to monitor...*

Well, I doubt it's the signal cable, seeing as it's the same with three different monitors, each with their own cables, and one of the monitors are in daily use without any problems. 

Graphics card breakdown is a possibility, but I really don't hope so *Sigh*

Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: No VGA signal/signal to monitor...*

Not knowing what we're working on makes it difficult to assist you.
Since you don't know what hardware you have I would suggest a bench test.

Remove EVERYTHING from the case.
Set the motherboard on a non conductive surface. The motherboard box is perfect for this. DO NOT PLACE THE MOTHERBOARD ON THE STATIC BAG! It can actually conduct electricity! 
Install the CPU and heat sink. 
Install 1 stick of RAM.
Install the video card and attach the power supply connection(s) to the card if your card needs it.
Connect the monitor to the video card.
Connect the power supply to the motherboard with both the 24pin main ATX Power connection and the separate 4 or 8 pin power connection.
Connect power to the power supply.
Do NOT connect ANYTHING else. Make sure you have the power connector on the CPU fan connected.
Use a small screwdriver to momentarily short the power switch connector on the motherboard. Consult your motherboard manual to find which two pins connect to your case's power switch. Then touch both pins with a screwdriver to complete the circuit and boot the system.

If all is well, it should power up and you should get a display. Then assemble the parts into the case and try again. If the system now fails to boot, you have a short in the case and need to recheck your motherboard standoffs.

If the system does not boot after this process, then you most likely have a faulty component. You'll need to swap parts, start with the power supply, until you determine what is defective.


----------



## Tapdance (Nov 5, 2011)

*Re: No VGA signal/signal to monitor...*

Thanks for the assistance guys. Managed to get the monitor to work somehow. Don't know exactly how, but something worked.

Case closed.


----------

